# Car audio



## Drumma1234 (May 1, 2012)

got a question guys. amp keeps shuttin off randomely, and i mean randomely. it shuts off for about 2 seconds, goes into protection, then comes right back on. all the wiring is correct, but the fuse under the hood is ghetto rigged. it's help together by some electrical tape. if my amp is running at 800 rms, 1600 peak, and the fuse underneath the hood is a little loose AND only 40 or 60 amps, could that be my problem? is it possible that the sub hits are shaking it loose for a split second? help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Clean up the wiring mess first. Need to have solid connections or it can't carry the current it needs.

BG


----------



## Drumma1234 (May 1, 2012)

alright I did. i switched fuses to a 50 amp fuse (my amp has a 60 amp fuse) and clean it up, screwed it down tighter with new screws so the leak to inside the actual fuse from the casing around it is minimal. and for good measure, put a strand of electrical tape around the casing crease to ensure a good seal. I bumped it a bit, seems fine, no more noise out of the amp either. I forgot to mention that, but the amp was whining and making wierd noises. That's gone as well. Hopefully I fixed it.


----------

